# Modified Car Insurance



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi Peeps,:wave:

I was wondering whether anyone on here is driving a modified car and if so who do you use for your insurance, if you're unfortunate enough to have a problem?
are they any good at sorting out claims

Cheers:thumb:

Andy


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

Adrian Flux usually gets banded around as one of the best for modified cars. Not had to use them for modified cars but they were great when i was a "young driver".


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

i had a fully modified mini, went with adrian flux.. who only act as the broker.. and found me a good deal with a company called Equity Red Star. 
all mods covered like for like..not just back to factory.. 
only problem was when i changed cars to a new F56, they woudnt cover the car as it was standard. so i lost my NCB with them. To combat this i joined a multi car policy with my other car and had 6 months to go and will get my year back.

happy days.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I was with Flux a few years back and wouldn't touch them again. 

I was given a minor shunt from the rear a while back. Adrian Flux practically begged me to make a fraudulent personal injury claim. When forcefully told no they still sold my details and statements to a claims company. 

Don't change car during a policy with them. The quotes I got when changing car were just silly. At that time the cancellation fees were higher than other companies too.


----------



## goat (May 8, 2015)

Our car is lightly modified. We're with diamond currently who have been very competitive. Not had to claim so can't say about that. We had a quote last year from flux that was almost double our renewal price with diamond. Being in east London some of the modified specialists we tried last year wouldn't even quote.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

From personal experience, the likes Admiral/Elephant will do certain mods and are competitive, some mods for free and some with a charge, but only offer OEM replacement in the event of a claim. They wouldn't touch my Accord though due to the lightened flywheel and, for some unknown reason, the throttle body coolant bypass. They were pretty much OK with everything else though and it is quite a long list.

If your car is heavily modified and you are looking for like for like replacement in the event of a claim, then you'd need to be looking to one of the specialists such as Flux, Greenlight, Prestige and so on. 

As these are all Brokers, the claims service to a certain degree relies on whom they place you with. ERS were mentioned above, I place a lot of commercial fleets with ERS and they are a very good insurer.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Adrian Flux have always seemed expensive for me. Admiral are great and really cheap.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I use Adrian flux for my M2 and that is heavily modified and for me they were the cheapest. I guess like with most insurers it all depends on the car, what mods a car's got and other factors like driver history etc,etc. :driver:


----------



## gaswizards (Oct 7, 2016)

Greenlight Insurance are brilliant. They are car fanatics, they are very genuine on the phone and are very competitive. I have a 200sx s13 modified and i paid £325 for the year


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Shiny said:


> From personal experience, the likes Admiral/Elephant will do certain mods and are competitive, some mods for free and some with a charge, but only offer OEM replacement in the event of a claim. They wouldn't touch my Accord though due to the lightened flywheel and, for some unknown reason, the throttle body coolant bypass. They were pretty much OK with everything else though and it is quite a long list.
> 
> If your car is heavily modified and you are looking for like for like replacement in the event of a claim, then you'd need to be looking to one of the specialists such as Flux, Greenlight, Prestige and so on.
> 
> As these are all Brokers, the claims service to a certain degree relies on whom they place you with. ERS were mentioned above, I place a lot of commercial fleets with ERS and they are a very good insurer.


I've discovered that fact too, most mainstream insurers would not touch my M2 because of the mods it has. I ended up speaking with most of the specialist insurers and they were quite accommodating.


----------



## willywonker (Oct 27, 2016)

Brian1612 said:


> Admiral are great and really cheap.


In my experience cheap, but not great in any way.


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks Guys,

I'm currently with Elephant and they'll insure my car with the old mods but not with the new.

Looks like that'll be my weekend mission giving some of these a bell,Adrian Flux comes across as being pretty decent.

Like for like replacement for the mods is a decent perk that i never even thought of.

Cheers 

Andy


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Andysp said:


> Thanks Guys,
> 
> I'm currently with Elephant and they'll insure my car with the old mods but not with the new.
> 
> ...


You're right Andy, Adrian flux will do a like for like replacement on any mods done to your car so for example they'll replace my M sport suspension coilovers and not with any other aftermarket replacements. I forgot to add that fact on one of my previous posts.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I could be wrong, but i believe you have to specifically ask for the "like for like" cover, definatley with some of the modified car insurers anyway.


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

Well guys,

Busy day yesterday phoned a few,A Flux,Greenlight,Sky,Elephant and Admiral are the ones i can remember.

Eventually went with A Flux,£40 cheaper than the rest,mods renewed like for like if needed and even insured for driving abroad,going to have to go to the Ring now!!

Thanks for your input

Cheers

Andy

Soul Boy,do you have a build threAd for your M2,sounds like a proper weapon?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Andysp said:


> ...and even insured for driving abroad,going to have to go to the Ring now!!


Don't assume it is automatically covered though. Use "exclusions" on a certificate are sometimes similar to this...

_"Any loss, damage or liability arising from participation in or instruction or preparation for any racing, rallies, trials, pace-making or speed testing in any prearranged or organised event (including but not by way of limitation the Gumball Rally or Cannonball Run) or any on track use (including but not by way of limitation the Nürburgring)."_

I believe Flux can provide additional cover, but check with them if you do plan to go.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Some insurance companies specifically mention the Nurburgring is excluded from their policy.


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Don't assume it is automatically covered though. Use "exclusions" on a certificate are sometimes similar to this...
> 
> _"Any loss, damage or liability arising from participation in or instruction or preparation for any racing, rallies, trials, pace-making or speed testing in any prearranged or organised event (including but not by way of limitation the Gumball Rally or Cannonball Run) or any on track use (including but not by way of limitation the Nürburgring)."_
> 
> I believe Flux can provide additional cover, but check with them if you do plan to go.


Thanks for the info Guys,

I'll check it out before i go,i do believe an off at the ring can be a little expensive!!.....drive within my limits and then get a taxi for a balls out ride!!

Cheers:thumb:

Andy


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Andysp said:


> Well guys,
> 
> Busy day yesterday phoned a few,A Flux,Greenlight,Sky,Elephant and Admiral are the ones i can remember.
> 
> ...


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=388107&highlight=M2's+subtle+mods

There you go Andy, since this thread started I've had the car lowered, had a little more carbon wrap fitted plus decals and a new M sports steering wheel. all of which I'll post when the weather improves and I'll post updated pictures on here. Good luck with Adrian Flux, they seem pretty good.


----------

